# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Problem z estradiolem

## Kamilsz

Witam ! 
Na poczatku zaznacze ze uzywalem srodkow dopingujacych...
we wrzesniu skonczylem cykl z uzyciem Testosteronu i nandrolonu (ponad 20 tyg.)
Po przeprowadzonej terapii po cyklowej  (HCG clomid/tamoxifen) czułem sie świetnie  az do sylwestra gdzie slabo sie poczułem do tego lęk "zauwazylem" ze szumi mi w uszach i jakby lekko sie kołysze cos ala zawroty niechęć do czego kolwiek lekka depresja...
Przed cyklem jak i po w normie Tsh Fsh Lh Testosteron aspat alat morfologia  cukier 
tylko .Estradiol lezy na dnie bo przy normie ref. 7,63-42 moj wynik byl <5.00 
Pytanie co robic ? Czy te dolegliowsci sa powiazane z wynikiem estradiolu?

----------

